

Is the homepage button dead?  - kenjisano

does this happens to you too? or am i the only one who clicks on the homepage button just for curiosity. I never use it.   I was surprised to see i had cnnmoney.com as my home page. I usually go straight to the adress bar and type gmail.com
======
jim_h
I have Firefox reopen the last tabs I had open. Great feature. I don't think I
can go back to having the browser open up blank or to a default homepage
anymore.

~~~
Ogre
I hate that feature. I would just dislike it and ignore it, but Firefox seems
to think I should love it, so it's always trying to convince me to turn it
back on one way or another. I think I've finally got it off everywhere, but I
know it's going to start arguing with me about its precious session manager
again on some new version or computer.

As for the home button, its been dead since browsers got search boxes for me.

------
mooism2
I have a home page, full of useful (to me) links and kept under version
control. But I always get rid of the homepage button --- it's a waste of
pixels.

------
kingsidharth
I think so. I sometimes click it by mistake and then regret. :P

------
bokchoi
It's been dead for a long time now.

------
Mz
Google.com is my homepage in Chrome and it has a convenient link to gmail
which allows me to click to go there instead of typing. Much more convenient.
Then when I open a new tab, I get a page with some of my most used sites
showing. (BTW: They stole the idea of having little pics as the menu from me
-- I swear I had it first but never managed to implement it! :-P)

